#  . .   ?
! . . 0%.    
               ()  ( ,  )     (),  ()  ().     ?      ?

----------

"",    ,       :Smilie:       /:
   ()         ,    ()       .

..      .

----------

> ()         ,    ()       .
> 
> ..      .


  : -  ,    ()       ?

----------

,    .

----------

?

----------

.          / ,    .

----------

:
:     ?
 .. 
       -   
3  2011        590 000 . ( . .   90 000 .)    .
           .     30 000 . .
    18  2011 .           .      25  2011 .     3000 .
   :
	18  2011   30 ./USD;
	25  2011   31 ./USD.
       (    ).
3  2011 :
 41  60
 500 000 . (590 000 .  90 000 .)     ;
 19  60
 90 000 .        (  - );
 60  51
 590 000 .    .
18  2011 :
 62  90-1
 900 000 . (30 000 USD &#215; 30 ./USD)       ;
 90-2  41
 500 000 .     ;
 90-2  44
 3000 .     .
25  2011 :
 52      62
 930 000 . (30 000 USD &#215; 31 ./USD)      ;
 62  91-1
 30 000 . (930 000 .  900 000 .)     .
  2011     ,   ,             IV  2011 .     :
 68    ѻ  19
 90 000 .      ,    .
        ,       :
30 000 USD &#215; 30 ./USD = 900 000 .

----------

18  2011 .           .      25  2011 . 

   :
	18  2011   30 ./USD;
	25  2011   31 ./USD.

        ,       :
30 000 USD &#215; 30 ./USD = 900 000 .
 IV  2011      ,   0 ,    .              (     ).       .             ,     (. 176  ).

----------

:    ,   -       ( ),    "",    , 
      -  .   -    (    )? ,    ?

----------

**     ?

----------

. -   :Smilie:

----------

:Embarrassment:            ,   .       (-12, ),        ,         .

----------

,      ? 

      ..
  / -  -   . 
- . 
-  . 
     (    ),           .       . 
  -   
   .
-  .  
              ,    ()           -    (    ,           ),    . 
     ?

----------

- -    :Embarrassment: 



> ,    ()


         2 ?       6.  3:   ,   ( ),   -12 -   -12.          - ,      ,             .

----------

:Smilie:  .  . - -   . . 
   ,        .  .

----------

?           ?      .

----------

:  .
  ()         ,    ()       . 
  .    .       .

----------

:

----------

1.       / - 
2.  ,     
3.

----------

,-

----------

- .  -  . 


> / -


    ?              -12,         ?
..   ""  ,        .

----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie: 
        ,   ,   . 
-12       ,      ,   " "  
 45  41.
  -   
   .
-  . 


    ,    .

----------

> -12


 .  /    ?

----------

,     . 
  ,   -     .

----------

:Embarrassment:    \ , ,         ,  ?

----------

.     :Frown:

----------

> .


   24 .     ?

----------

. .

----------

.    . ?

----------

.   ,       ,   " "   .

----------

.     ,      ?

----------

,          .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

.    12  /.  ,  02.08.12.         ,  ,      02.08.12 ( 21 ).    " "   03.08.12.   ,        (  " ").       (  )?

----------

21       , ..   .     .

----------

> 21       , ..   .     .


      (  22.06.2010 N 03-07-09/37,  28.07.2011 N 03-07-09/23) ? "          ,          " ?

----------

